# Culinarians Day



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Information found at Holiday Insights.
I thought I'd share this little known holiday with everyone!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I had no idea!  A day for us! :beer::beer:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Until Hallmark and FTD grab hold of it.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

*Here's to all of us Culinarians :beer:*


----------

